# External power for old flash ?



## The One (Mar 9, 2018)

I found a Sunpak Auto 422D, and was curious what my options for powering this other than the 4 double AAs. Preferably an AC or DC power adapter, however I can’t find the correct cable to plug into the side of the flash. Would prefer if I didn’t have to purchase a new speedlight. Any info helps


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 9, 2018)

Well here's a link to the manual.

looscanons.com/php/download.php?f=sunpak/auto422d.pdf

According to that it uses an AD-27. Found one here.

SUNPAK Multi-Voltage AC Adapters AD-27 Electronic Flash 651-740 nos [162596434197] - $19.99 : Dailystar.top

There's also an AD-27A. They look different, but the output voltages are the same and correct plug. There are others out there too, but the voltages are NOT correct. One is much higher. Probably damage the flash. Stick to those numbers if searching elsewhere. Hope that helps


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm pretty sure those are intended to charge the Ni-Cad batteries, but I suppose you could power the flash with it.


----------



## Alexr25 (Mar 10, 2018)

That plug on the side of the flash is designed to connect either a high voltage battery pack (510 Volt) or a Sunpack High voltage AC adapter, I would be surprised if you could get either of them these days. You would be better off getting some  AA NiMH rechargeable batteries.


----------



## pendennis (Mar 10, 2018)

Quantum Instruments makes several external batteries which will work with the 422D.  They include the Battery 1 and 1+, and the Turbo.  The Turbo has largely replaced the old 510V systems.  They also sell the appropriate cables.   The basic Battery 1 starts at about $225 (B&H), plus the adapter cable.

Here's a link to Quantum:
What works with my gear?


----------

